# Bedman (GGXrd) vs Negima



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 23, 2014)

Haven't had one of these in awhile, might as well make it his method of test



OST:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abCUzJe7hOI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 23, 2014)

He should be within the top tiers of GG.

When Sol was in Bedman's dream spell, he even mentioned that Bedman equaled him in strength. (At least the japanese text said that. The english dub merely said they were close in strength) Although whether Sol was giving his all in the fight is up to debate.


----------



## Newmell (Dec 23, 2014)

Bedman was able to teleport out That Man. Sol couldn't even touch That Man.  Yet he struggles with omnidirectional attacks. 

Man, I wonder if Sol is going to win that Screwattack Death Battle.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 23, 2014)

When is that battle going to be released?


----------



## NightmareCinema (Dec 23, 2014)

Newmell said:


> Bedman was able to teleport out That Man. Sol couldn't even touch That Man.  Yet he struggles with omnidirectional attacks.
> 
> Man, I wonder if Sol is going to win that Screwattack Death Battle.



Do us all a favor and shut up about Death Battle already.

No one gives a shit about it so stop derailing threads with it.

On-topic: Bedman wrecks the Negimaverse with ease.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 23, 2014)

So touchy lol


----------



## Newmell (Dec 23, 2014)

Johnny and Leo were able to give Bedman a lot of trouble and they're not all that special. I'm pretty sure Bedman struggles with any omnidirectional attack. 

Also, I mentioned Death Battle literally once in this thread. No need to get butthurt over nothing.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Dec 23, 2014)

Newmell said:


> Johnny and Leo were able to give Bedman a lot of trouble and they're not all that special. I'm pretty sure Bedman struggles with any omnidirectional attack.



They gave Bedman trouble because they were aware of his abilities. Otherwise, they'd have ended up like the Assassins.

And how are you sure he struggles with every omnidirectional attack? Gabriel isn't exactly a shit tier combatant in Guilty Gear. If anything, he's around Slayer's level (read: top tier). Not to mention Gabriel was also aware of Bedman's teleportation and other abilities. Why do you think he curbstomped Bedman?

Knowledge, friend. 

To quote Pen in another thread: "Bedman is a one-trick pony." If you know what his fighting style is, then you can match him.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 23, 2014)

Again

Zato himself stated that if Slayer had known, there's no way he'd have been caught off guard.

on topic: He should be able to wreck everyone pretty easily unless they figure out his gimmick, in which case it'll be harder for him to deal with some of the shit they have to offer, but I can see him coming out on top regardless.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 23, 2014)

What exactly is bedman abilitiy?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 23, 2014)

Teleportation through unknown means and dragging people into his dream world.

he's basically a really fuckng physically strong version of freddy kruger


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 23, 2014)

Newmell said:


> *Johnny and Leo were able to give Bedman a lot of trouble and they're not all that special.* I'm pretty sure Bedman struggles with any omnidirectional attack.
> 
> Also, I mentioned Death Battle literally once in this thread. No need to get butthurt over nothing.



You're kind of downplaying the both of them

Leo is Ky Kiske's rival and was around the days of Holy Order, so that friend was fighting Gears too

And Johnny is so exceptional, that he's one of 2 people who can crack Bedman's frame, the other being Gabriel


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 23, 2014)

According to the Database, Bedman considers the 8th generation of his frame nearly perfect, so...yeeeeeeeeah. Cracking it is kind of a big fucking deal


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 23, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> They gave Bedman trouble because they were aware of his abilities. Otherwise, they'd have ended up like the Assassins.
> 
> *And how are you sure he struggles with every omnidirectional attack*? Gabriel isn't exactly a shit tier combatant in Guilty Gear. If anything, he's around Slayer's level (read: top tier). Not to mention Gabriel was also aware of Bedman's teleportation and other abilities. Why do you think he curbstomped Bedman?
> 
> ...



In his battle against Leo, he tried to teleport out of there, but was unable to because Johnny released a whole wave of slashes around Bedman.


----------



## Newmell (Dec 23, 2014)

Guilty Gear respect thread when


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 23, 2014)

In a setting where even bottom tiers are relativistic and high to top tiers are actually somewhere in the FTL range (MFTL in case of those matching Slayer) I don't think Negimaverse would have any chance to catch Bedman even if they'd know his ability.
His 8th Generation Bedframe is also quite tough by a verse's standard where mid to high tiers are in the planetoid busting range.

As for his hax, his dreamworld did effect Sol thus you can expect worse things happening to Negima characters.

Yep, Negimaverse has no chance.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Dec 26, 2014)

I'll proceed to ask this out of curiosity:

Does the GGverse have a quantifiable planet buster?

Also, didn't Bedman managed to teleport "That Man" out of the battlefield, something Sol was uncapable of during GG2: Overture? Didn't he beat Slayer with his weird nightmare power?

Can we consider it a sort of mind-fucking abilty?

And how come he was having trouble while facing Jhonny and Leo?

5 stars thread regardless.



Newmell said:


> Man, I wonder if Sol is going to win that Screwattack Death Battle.



LolDeathBattle


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 26, 2014)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> I'll proceed to ask this out of curiosity:


Ok



> Also, didn't Bedman managed to teleport "That Man" out of the battlefield, something Sol was uncapable of during GG2: Overture? Didn't he beat Slayer with his weird nightmare power?





GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Again
> 
> Zato himself stated that if Slayer had known, there's no way he'd have been caught off guard.
> 
> on topic: He should be able to wreck everyone pretty easily unless they figure out his gimmick, in which case it'll be harder for him to deal with some of the shit they have to offer, but I can see him coming out on top regardless.





> And how come he was having trouble while facing Jhonny and Leo?





NightmareCinema said:


> Knowledge, friend.






> Can we consider it a sort of mind-fucking abilty?



:shrug


> Does the GGverse have a quantifiable planet buster?



We have a quantifiable "Multi star buster"

and a person who can match him in strength.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 27, 2014)

Bridget.

I'm 100 % serious


----------



## Newmell (Dec 28, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Bridget.
> 
> I'm 100 % serious




Bridget's instant kill according to the energy scale is only city level. And I don't remember if his instant kill is considered legit.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 28, 2014)

Pen's kidding. He's likely talking about Slayer's GTFO punch.

Speaking of, was that accepted? Cause I remember people having issues with it (something something FTL KE).


----------



## Newmell (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm not sure if Slayer's punch is accepted. In GGXrd it doesn't even show the galaxy anymore so we don't know how strong that punch is.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 28, 2014)

Newmell said:


> I'm not sure if Slayer's punch is accepted. In GGXrd it doesn't even show the galaxy anymore so we don't know how strong that punch is.



Why does it need to?

It's obviously just a re-done version of his old one


----------



## Newmell (Dec 28, 2014)

Yeah, it's the same thing. I just wish GG had more direct feats. Everything is so vague.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 28, 2014)

It dosen't really need to.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Dec 28, 2014)

Newmell said:


> I'm not sure if Slayer's punch is accepted. In GGXrd it doesn't even show the galaxy anymore so we don't know how strong that punch is.



>Doesn't show the galaxy anymore
>This somehow makes the feat not acceptable

I don't really need to point out how stupid this sounds now, do I?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 28, 2014)

Considering we have direct confirmation of Gamma Ray being as legit as it sounds

and Sol is >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Justice


Yeeeeeeeeeeah

Slayer's punch doesn't really need to show the galaxy when someone weaker than him can carry you into space then blow you the fuck up in a few seconds at most


----------



## Newmell (Dec 28, 2014)

Slayer's wife is also implied to be strong. I wish we saw more of her in Xrd


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 28, 2014)

Newmell said:


> Slayer's wife is also implied to be strong. I wish we saw more of her in Xrd



Where was this?

Like I'm legit curious, because if its true


----------



## Newmell (Dec 28, 2014)

In the older GG games, not Xrd.

Something about her melting Eddie and I-No saying nothing seems to harm her. Being drained of blood doesn't kill her and she's been Slayer's wife for I don't know how long. I thought at first she was just a human that Slayer takes him with for blood. But she may be immortal and could be just as strong as the other characters in the cast.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 28, 2014)

Oh

You dissapoint me.

That's not actual strength, thats just her being a good wife. Eddie is considered a parasite, and when she tried to infect her it didnt work out well. Because apparently she has like the godliest of immune systems, and that's what destroyed Eddie


----------



## Newmell (Dec 28, 2014)

Yeah I guess. GG is nothing but disappointments.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 28, 2014)

Newmell said:


> Yeah I guess. GG is nothing but disappointments.



Y'see lik-


Get the fuck out.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Dec 28, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Y'see lik-
> 
> 
> Get the fuck out.



Pen. Stop taking the bait, man.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 28, 2014)

Newmell said:


> Yeah I guess. GG is nothing but disappointments.



More than Ragna the Jobedge jobbing to everything in sight?


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 28, 2014)

The Natsu said:


> Who is the ''multi star buster'' in GG?
> 
> 
> Show the feats and don't wank.


Ehm.

Depends on which interpretation you like the most.
The barest minimum is 7E39 J which is small star level or so.
The maximum is based on the same kind of interpretation but the luminosity of a star
4.9E47 J which is 4.9 kilo-Foe, almost 5 thouand times the power of a supernova.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 28, 2014)

willyvereb said:


> Ehm.
> 
> Depends on which interpretation you like the most.
> The barest minimum is 7E39 J which is small star level or so.
> ...





> Not really.
> Justice apparently vaporized the entire landmass of Japan.
> That would require continent level yields.
> As of the later incarnations Sol can pretty much beat Justice without even removing his limiter.
> They are both high tiers in their verse.



And a year later 

Not only this is true

Its basically canon

And Justice Gamma Raying Japan left a Frieza style hole in the Earth


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 28, 2014)

1200 mile deep crater on the fucking seabed


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 28, 2014)

And with That man handling Sol's power they were able to create a black hole which normally would've destroyed the entire Earth.
Raidou previously said it was Backyard amp, but actually it had little to do with that.
It was just That Man turning Sol's energy into matter, putting it into an alternate dimension and concentrating it into a black hole which then created a space-time shredding micro-universe.
Star system busting energies.
100% safe
Just like his experiment with Justice.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 28, 2014)

He'll fix the world

even if he has to blow it up to do it


----------



## Newmell (Dec 28, 2014)

Guilty Gear and Blazblue character profiles pls


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 28, 2014)

Guilty Gear's were up on the wiki before it died

BB's had the only two profiles worth a damn in the entire verse


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 28, 2014)

My GG page got deleted completely from the wiki?

Bastards. It should have been the first page recreated


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 28, 2014)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Guilty Gear's were up on the wiki before it died
> 
> *BB's had the only two profiles worth a damn in the entire verse*



So true, it hurts.


----------



## Newmell (Dec 28, 2014)

Azrael, Hakumen, Ragna, Terumi/Hazama, Takemikazuchi, Izanami, Makoto, Bang, Tager all need profiles. That's more than two.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 28, 2014)

i could eventually do blazblue profiles,
it definitely won't be anytime soon,tho.


----------



## Qinglong (Dec 28, 2014)

>Squirrel tits profile


not in your fucking life


I'd do a Bridget profile first


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 28, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> i could eventually do blazblue profiles,
> it definitely won't be anytime soon,tho.



N-no that's okay.

Let me do it instead


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 28, 2014)

Just remember to put up only the ones that matter


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 28, 2014)

Newmell said:


> Azrael, Hakumen, Ragna, Terumi/Hazama, Takemikazuchi, Izanami, *Makoto*, Bang, Tager all need profiles. That's more than two.



Why though? Like why?

Hakumen's a must.

Terumi's okay, actually like him.

Relius and Valkenhayn's are also a must. 

Done.


----------



## Newmell (Dec 28, 2014)

Planet Crusher. PLANET. CRUSHER.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 28, 2014)

See, this is why sniffing paint is bad for you


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 28, 2014)

I don't get either why the squirrel girl is a must.
I was going to ask if she had improved on the latter games.
but going by quing and pen reactions this doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## Newmell (Dec 28, 2014)

No love for Makoto?


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 28, 2014)

I mean...she's...not great?

Get a new costume, then she's okay


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 28, 2014)

Like, she's literally a walking fanservice.

And that's never cool. It honestly ruins the character


----------



## Newmell (Dec 28, 2014)

Let me guess, you hate best girl Bullet too?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 28, 2014)

>Bullet
>Best Girl
>Literally Irrelevant

holy shit this is some bern level taste


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 28, 2014)

Newmell said:


> Let me guess, you hate best girl Bullet too?



The character that should'nt have been introduced in the game...like all the other new characters in CP?

lol ok


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 29, 2014)

Newmell said:


> No love for Makoto?


More like no fucks given.
on top of being non outstanding she is a lol furry fanservice machine.
Noel would be much more understandable (a MC that actually has feats) and she is not a must.


----------



## Newmell (Dec 29, 2014)

Bullet is more relevant in Chronophantasma Extend, new story stuff. She's not special in terms of power, so I guess a profile for her isn't necessary.

Mu and Jin deserve profiles


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 29, 2014)

Who gives a shit about Chronophantasma extend


----------



## Newmell (Dec 29, 2014)

Blazblue fans care about it. They're adding 2 more characters that will be your waifus.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 29, 2014)

>BB fans

there you go

aka

none of us give a shit


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 29, 2014)

Bullet: "What me? Oh I'm only here so I could add more relationships to Kokonoe in the story mode. Like literally, this is what Mori said."

Amane: "Huh? Well...I might be important. No? Ok..."

Azrael: "What you don't know me?! I'm like a big shot in the universe! Genocider? Mad Dog of Sector Seven? That really fucking strong person? Never heard about me? Oh"

Kokonoe: "Well hey look at that, I have combat abilities"

Celica: "Hey! So do I!"

Lambderp "..."

ugh, the character selections are so dumb.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 29, 2014)

Newmell said:


> Blazblue fans care about it. They're adding 2 more characters that will be your waifus.



You make hating on Blazblue cool.


----------



## Newmell (Dec 29, 2014)

Okay, as long as you guys like Celica. It's alright.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 29, 2014)

Then you're wrong. Again.

Holy shit


Celica in CP is so fucking baaaaad


----------



## Newmell (Dec 29, 2014)

From what I've seen Minerva's attacks look cooler than Nirvana and Ignis'. At least there's that.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 29, 2014)

You mean the doll that was put there suddenly because plot?

And it was basically a recolor of Nirvana. That got me laughing so hard


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 29, 2014)

Literally this!


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 29, 2014)

Ridley in BB would fix issues

many issues

of the shitty character kind


----------



## Newmell (Dec 29, 2014)

Why is Xrd Justice not playable? Why is Smash Ridley not playable? They're what?


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 29, 2014)

My point is that you have sooo many other characters to choose from that actually had relevance and characters that are already established in the universe.

And they fucking ignore them.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 29, 2014)

Newmell said:


> Why is Xrd Justice not playable? Why is Smash Ridley not playable? They're what?



I'm not even going to defend Arc Sys for the Guilty Gear character selection either.

But what the hell, Justice has been dead for a while now. No reason to have her back.

Don't really care about smash. Let others deal with that.


----------



## Newmell (Dec 29, 2014)

You're getting 2 more cute girls in your roster. You should be happy.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 29, 2014)

God fucking dammit

You are terrible. No salvation


----------



## Newmell (Dec 29, 2014)

All joking aside, those Blazblue character profiles will be up right? And maybe some Guilty Gear ones later or not


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 29, 2014)

They should be. I mean, I'll get to writing stuff up and maybe send it to some member that has access to the wiki


----------



## Solar (Dec 29, 2014)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> holy shit this is some bern level taste



But I don't see any good taste in this thread.  

Well, now I do.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 29, 2014)

Haruhi Suzumiya said:


> But I don't see any good taste in this thread.
> 
> Well, now I do.



It's mine, isnt it?

:33


----------



## Solar (Dec 29, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> It's mine, isnt it?
> 
> :33



Yours is the post above mine so it couldn't be anyone else.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 29, 2014)

I kneeeew it


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 29, 2014)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> 1200 mile deep crater on the fucking seabed


I just noticed this but Rob if you can tell me your source then it might be possible to calc this feat again.
Or are you talking about its area?
Because Japan is about 1200 miles long.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 29, 2014)

From the Xrd Database mode entry


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 29, 2014)

Yup, as I thought.
Still, that's some borderline exaton yield feat.


----------



## ZeroRaiser (Dec 31, 2014)

willyvereb said:


> Yup, as I thought.
> Still, that's some borderline exaton yield feat.



That the Justice feat?
Cause most sources (Including the Guilty Gear Xrd Codex) note she had an entire Gear army with here and that caused most of the destruction to Japan.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 31, 2014)

ZeroRaiser said:


> That the Justice feat?
> Cause most sources (Including the Guilty Gear Xrd Codex) note she had an entire Gear army with here and that caused most of the destruction to Japan.



Justice was the one who actually razed the place to dust.

Gears were probably the ones who took out the remaining japanese people.

Because Japanese people are special.


----------



## ZeroRaiser (Dec 31, 2014)

I don't know the Guilty Gear Codex says.

Justice-
"It was designed to be the ideal weapon, with the ability to control all other Gears as an army that can destroy any nation."

It notes that her army of gears can destroy any nation but says nothing about her being able to.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 31, 2014)

Did you even watch the Xrd Story mode?


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 31, 2014)

Because we have a first hand look at Japan being destroyed...By Gamma Ray.


----------



## ZeroRaiser (Dec 31, 2014)

Not all of it since I waited for the Limited Edition and have been busy. Something happened that proves Justice did it?


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 31, 2014)

Ooooh    yeah.


----------



## Newmell (Dec 31, 2014)

Didn't That Man press the button that blew up Japan?

And why was Aria still screaming that whole time, where was she?

Also what was that about Justice being a galaxy cluster, that didn't make sense at all. 


Xrd was confusing.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 31, 2014)

To you, maybe


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 31, 2014)

Jesus fucking christ

I'm legitimately astounded that people missed no less than 6 FUCKING SCREENCAPS worth of important information


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 31, 2014)

All relevant screencaps to the Xrd Japan feat are here as well as some other important shit courtesy of me and qing


----------

